# My Trip Tomorrow



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

So I'm going up to the Scarborough area to a few fish stores. My list for tomorrow(I mean today, xD):

Lucky Aquarium - #F104A, 2nd floor
4350 Steeles Avenue East, Markham

Frank’s Aquarium - Peachtree Centre, Unit C-18
8380 Kennedy Road

Big Al’s
1295 Kennedy Rd. Scarborough, Ontario

AquaPets (Kowloon Aquarium)
680 Silver Star Boulevard Scarborough, ON

North American Fish Breeders
2260 Kingston Road Scarborough, Ontario


Does anyone know if any of them stock anything REALLY cool? I should of posted this earlier so there's time for you guys to post and for me to read posts and do research on anything you guys post.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

tell us if you find anything good


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

if you are in the area already...

you have to go to Dragon King

http://www.dkac.ca/

it is walkable distanice from Aquapets... they have a awesome arowana tank.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Don't miss Finatics, on Kennedy south of Eglinton.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I would like to know whats a Frank's now and how the deals are....

went to Lucky's on Saturday and got myself the fluval hose for a cheap price


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Finatics is closed Monday/Tuesday. 

But you should go there next time you are about on a day he is open.

W


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm gonna leave for those stores soon. I'm debating on whether or not I should bring a camera... But then again my camera is crap.


----------



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

i bought a jardini and a flagtail from Franks on saturday. otherwise he has nothing that really interest me. Luckys and big als in scarborough usuallly have the best selection for me. A. aquariums and the flower store on dundas also have some cool fish. i just bought a nile pearch for A. Aquariums


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

bae said:


> Don't miss Finatics, on Kennedy south of Eglinton.


I second that!


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

if it's saltwater that you're looking for, BA scar has got some really cool looking garden eels. They wew extending up from the sands too.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

4 words. Take me with you! ahaha

I've been to nearly all of those locations

Lucky Aquarium - #F104A, 2nd floor
4350 Steeles Avenue East, Markham
*Pretty large selections and has pretty nice fish and decent prices.*

Frank's Aquarium - Peachtree Centre, Unit C-18
8380 Kennedy Road
*GREAT guy, he's really nice and knows his stuff. His prices are phenomenal, his fish are ridiculously cheap in comparison to other stores and good quality as well.*

Big Al's
1295 Kennedy Rd. Scarborough, Ontario
*As for most franchises...these guys are a last resort after breeders and privately owned stores.*

AquaPets (Kowloon Aquarium)
680 Silver Star Boulevard Scarborough, ON
*Good selection and great prices like most asian fish stores ahaha*


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

tsam said:


> if it's saltwater that you're looking for, BA scar has got some really cool looking garden eels. They wew extending up from the sands too.


Ohhh that's something I have not seen since Georgia aquarium, I wonder if they will live in aquarium though.

thanks for the heads-up, how much are they?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Okay, so I just got back. From what I experienced at each store:

Excuse the language:
*Lucky Aquarium - #F104A, 2nd floor
4350 Steeles Avenue East, Markham*
This was by far the worst experience I've had with a fish store before. Look at this: 
http://www.luckyaquarium.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=22&Itemid=36
Their map turtles "are" $8.99 according to this site, some bitch there tries to charge me $18.99 for it. She also tells me that it'll be "lonely" so it'll need a friend so I'll need to buy at least "2 or 3". I tried not to be rude as I thought what I should of said "Do these look like fucking cardinal tetras or guppies to you?". She also gives me a bad attitude for pointing out on the site that the map turtles are suppose to be $8.99. This is how the conversation goes:

Me: I saw on the internet that these turtles are $8.99
Salesperson: Go buy it on the internet then, if you feel security in that. Where did you see that it was $8.99?
Me: Your site.
Salesperson: Well, that must be a mistake because they're clearly $18.99

I'm not planning on going to Lucky Aquarium for a long time. Not after this experience, I don't see what a lot of these people on these forums find so good about this place. I was going to buy a breeding net-cage thing but I decided not to because of this woman. The salespeople also told me to feed my turtle pellets so it wouldn't "grow as fast". They said that turtles usually "grow fast" because people feed them "fish".

*Frank's Aquarium - Peachtree Centre, Unit C-18
8380 Kennedy Road*
Nice guy, it's the only place I actually bought something. I bought 2 Bettas, a male originally marked at $19 and a female originally marked for $28. He has the 65% discount for all bettas so far so I paid around $20 for the pair.

*Big Al's
1295 Kennedy Rd. Scarborough, Ontario*
Didn't find anything nice in particular, they had some nice crays though.

*AquaPets (Kowloon Aquarium)
680 Silver Star Boulevard Scarborough, ON*
$7 or $8 RES, the girl there was a joke "You can use a filter so you don't need to change the water as much" was the advice she gave me. Not even advice on how to setup a turtle tank, what conditioner I could use, or what to feed it, how often I should feed it, but "You can use a fitler so you don't need to change the water as much". They had some nice apistos though, there was way too much flow in the Betta boxes.
North American Fish Breeders
2260 Kingston Road Scarborough, Ontario


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Okay, so I just got back. From what I experienced at each store:
> 
> Excuse the language:
> *Lucky Aquarium - #F104A, 2nd floor
> ...


everyone has their bad days at pet stores, looks like you had a bad week ahaha. All my experiences at those stores were fairly good. Each to their own? I guess my temperament is good with strangers


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

vaporize said:


> Ohhh that's something I have not seen since Georgia aquarium, I wonder if they will live in aquarium though.
> 
> thanks for the heads-up, how much are they?


i glanced at the price of the garden eels, it was either $29 or $39. I spotted just a handful of them when i was there. look for them in one of the bottom tanks with the black sand. i have been in the saltwater hobby for about five years and this is the very first time i have seen them in person. really neat!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> everyone has their bad days at pet stores, looks like you had a bad week ahaha. All my experiences at those stores were fairly good. Each to their own? I guess my temperament is good with strangers


I heard so many good things about Lucky's and I was so excited. I don't know the area so I wandered around Pacific Mall for about 2 hours looking for it. Whenever I wanted to give up, I was like "Lucky Aquarium might just be a few metres away" and then I get greeted by some bitch. I was deciding on whether or not to buy a turtle or to breed Bettas, I guess that bitch did me a favour and helped me choose.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I heard so many good things about Lucky's and I was so excited. I don't know the area so I wandered around Pacific Mall for about 2 hours looking for it. Whenever I wanted to give up, I was like "Lucky Aquarium might just be a few metres away" and then I get greeted by some bitch. I was deciding on whether or not to buy a turtle or to breed Bettas, I guess that bitch did me a favour and helped me choose.


Anything dry goods/accessories on sale at Frank's?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Anything dry goods/accessories on sale at Frank's?


A lot of dry goods had the "Special" sticker on it, I remember a few whisper filters and a lot of food was on sale.

I feel bad now, I didn't acclimate my Betta properly and he's a bit red. I'll leave him alone for a while and do a water change in about 2 days.

I put the male in a 10G and the female in a 5G.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Forgot to mention, they had Ribbon guppies at Kowloon Aquarium (Aquapets), albino bushynose plecos at Dragon King Aquarium or the place beside it, and AMAZING guppies at Frank's, it looks like someone deliberately designed the shape of the guppy's tail.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Joeee said:


> Forgot to mention, they had Ribbon guppies at Kowloon Aquarium (Aquapets), albino bushynose plecos at Dragon King Aquarium or the place beside it, and AMAZING guppies at Frank's, it looks like someone deliberately designed the shape of the guppy's tail.


Did you see my big datnoid in Frank's Aquarium??? and the big emperor shark too?





Joeee said:


> I heard so many good things about Lucky's and I was so excited. I don't know the area so I wandered around Pacific Mall for about 2 hours looking for it. Whenever I wanted to give up, I was like "Lucky Aquarium might just be a few metres away" and then I get greeted by some bitch. I was deciding on whether or not to buy a turtle or to breed Bettas, I guess that bitch did me a favour and helped me choose.


Lucky's Aquarium is in Market Village 2nd floor, right beside pmall


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah Lucky's is a hit and miss kinda place. You've got to talk to the owner he speaks fairly good english and you can sometimes bargin with him if you are buying multiples of the same item. Personally, I haven't bought from that place in a long time.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Joeee said:


> A lot of dry goods had the "Special" sticker on it, I remember a few whisper filters and a lot of food was on sale.


Guess I'll stop by Frank's this weekend. Need some accessories for my tank.

Also Lucky I agree isn't the greatest but it is a hit/miss situation. I went this past weekend and I got myself the fluval hose that I needed which they ran out so the owner (I think) too it out of one of the fluval canister set instead of telling me to come back next week when the shipment arrives.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Cypher said:


> Yeah Lucky's is a hit and miss kinda place. You've got to talk to the owner he speaks fairly good english and you can sometimes bargin with him if you are buying multiples of the same item. Personally, I haven't bought from that place in a long time.


a little hint:

Only talk to Simon, and Jimmy in Lucky's Aquarium. Others = #@$#@%[email protected]#

Only talk to Johnny in Gold Ocean. Tony = #@$#@!%$#

Only talk to Ricky in Aquapets. The rest = @$#%$#^$#

Only talk to Sam and his wife in Gold Garden, they are the only ones

Only talk to that guy (forgot his name) in Arowana King, his dad = !#@%#@%#@%



and they give the BEST DEAL, they are the decision makers!!!!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> a little hint:
> 
> Only talk to Simon, and Jimmy in Lucky's Aquarium. Others = #@$#@%[email protected]#
> 
> ...


You forgot, "Only talk to Frank at Frank's aquarium"


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I think I'm going to complain about that woman in a few hours when I've slept, I'm on summer and I have nothing else to do. I might as well.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

lol

WAAKE UP! Time tomake your call


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I just remembered to make my call. >.<

I guess I should ask, who do I complain to? If no one replies then I guess I'll talk to either Simon or Jim.

Btw, I woke up at like 2 or 3 today.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Joeee said:


> I just remembered to make my call. >.<
> 
> I guess I should ask, who do I complain to? If no one replies then I guess I'll talk to either Simon or Jim.


Oh you can talk to Simon and tell him his wife is a ........  He surely will agreed with you.


----------

